# NGD - Jeff Beck Strat



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, so I broke down and drove up to TO and got this guitar off of Pete (Faracaster). Yes, I know I just acquired the Clapton Blackie about a month ago. It is now gone, along with the other 10 or so strats I have owned over the years. The Blackie was superb in terms of build quality, but I just did not bond with it, which has been the case with all the strats I have owned before.

But this Jeff Beck model might find a place in the arsenol. First off, the build quality is top notch, as on the Blackie. But so far, and I have only played it for maybe 1/2 an hour, I really like these Ceramic Noiseless pups. I have never had a guitar with them before and they are nice. To me, better than the lace sensors and the tex mex.

So, we will see what happens on this one.












Marnie is about ready to crown me for these last few guitar deals. I am laying low for the next few months. I am taking her out for dinner tonight to try and make-up for the expenditures.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats - that's a beaut.

I hear you about the hear from the better half. I just picked up the Tokai LP last week, and am working on getting a Gretch by Tuesday... am going to have to be a very good boy after that. (at least until I find another freakin' job)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You were bewitched by _mojo blanket._ :smile:

Fantastic guitar. I replaced my Tex Mex pups with the Noiseless. I really like them better too. I really hope you bond with this one,... for Marnie's sake. :smile:


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Ceramic AND noiseless? No offense, but.... "ew, yuck!" . Try Suhr or Lollar single coils. They will improve the sound of that guitar 1000%. Trust me. :rockon2:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeff uses specially wound John Suhr pickups in his main strats. His main guitar has an custom neck and a Basswood body from a Japanese strat. 

His tech spills the beans in this interview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4EBBPOr2no


I have the custom shop version of the Beck strat.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Ceramic AND noiseless? No offense, but.... "ew, yuck!" . Try Suhr or Lollar single coils. They will improve the sound of that guitar 1000%. Trust me. :rockon2:


Man, the guy is on a high with a beautiful new guitar and you have to piss on his parade with a "ew yuck" for the pickups? Nice job!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm lucky, I rarely get the business from the Mrs. for my gear purchases. It's a fact that women are charged more for everything from clothes and shoes to haircuts and shampoo. The next time you guys are worried about what she'll think, just say "Hey honey, look what I bought with all my 'man $$' I saved up" 

Shawn :smile:


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Man that's a nice strat , I hope you bond with this one :rockon2:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The stock JB strat pickups are quite good. Very hot....they were just shy of 11K when I tested them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> Man, the guy is on a high with a beautiful new guitar and you have to piss on his parade with a "ew yuck" for the pickups? Nice job!


Thats cool, everyone hears things differently. All I can say is I have had a lot of strats in the past with about every pick-up you can think of and could never get into it. This one with these noiseless I am digging. having said that, I have never tried these Suhr pick-ups.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice score! Hope you finally found a Strat you love! That one's a beaut!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice score !!!!!!!!!!! did Pete show ya rest his harem? kkjuw


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Evilmusician said:


> Nice score !!!!!!!!!!! did Pete show ya rest his harem? kkjuw


Oh, ya... of what he had there, and you know there are more scattered around at other locations !! the amps alone are enough to make you want to go home and take a hammer to your stock Marshall's and Fender's.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Man, the guy is on a high with a beautiful new guitar and you have to piss on his parade with a "ew yuck" for the pickups? Nice job!


Easy there....No need to get so testy.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Oh, ya... of what he had there, and you know there are more scattered around at other locations !! the amps alone are enough to make you want to go home and take a hammer to your stock Marshall's and Fender's.


Yep, Pete has quite the collection in his "dungeon". (Just kidding Pete.) 
Congratulations. Nice going on that Jeff Beck Strat. So how come you couldn't come to Toronto when I was first trying to sell my Tokai Love Rock, hmmm? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations...beautiful Strat.... :bow:

Enjoy...I'm glad you are digging this one....it might just be THE one for you. I hope that it is. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice buy!

I've been thinking about my strat the last week or so (lent to a friend as I've been lovin' my LP).

I gotta get that back.

Congrats man. sdsre


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Very Nice, congrats. Can't wait to see him play next month !


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very cool strat. Hope you bond.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

If it's good enough for Jeff (Beck that is)....


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> If it's good enough for Jeff (Beck that is)....


Watch the vid link I posted.....they actually ARENT good enough for Jeff.

I sure like mine though.....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a follow-up on the JBS. It's managed to stay in the collection now for several months and for me and strats, that pretty impressive. I actually play this one a lot. Reminds me most of the strat plus I had in terms of playability and feel. The strat plus was great but never got into the sound (pick-ups) like I have on this Beck model. So I think I may have found that one strat that I always wanted to have along side the Heritage Gary Moore.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Archer said:


> Watch the vid link I posted.....they actually ARENT good enough for Jeff.
> 
> I sure like mine though.....


Good. I was recently told by a VERY experienced knowledgable player who is also a tech that the Jeff Beck hot noiseless are his favourite noiseless Strat pups
Does anyone know where to get them at a reasonable price? Musicians friend sells them cheap and then doubles the price to send them to Canada (


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I paid $150 for mine at L&M a year and a half ago. I've seen them elsewhere recently for $169 Cdn.


----------

